# Kissimmee or Lake Buena Vista 4/28



## Rojen (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking for a 1 bedroom or larger for check in on 4/28/17.  Check out on 5/3, but obviously willing to pay whole week for a 5/5 check out.  Willing to pay a premium for DVC, but otherwise looking for a great deal at a Silver Lake or Star Island type resort.


----------



## Rojen (Mar 18, 2017)

Actually we're going to need a 2 bedroom or larger for a 4/28 check in.  Thanks for looking


----------



## talsal (Mar 19, 2017)

I have 4/15-23/2017 available


----------



## talsal (Mar 19, 2017)

Rojen said:


> Looking for a 1 bedroom or larger for check in on 4/28/17.  Check out on 5/3, but obviously willing to pay whole week for a 5/5 check out.  Willing to pay a premium for DVC, but otherwise looking for a great deal at a Silver Lake or Star Island type resort.


Would you consider Westgate Bluetree Resort?


----------



## talsal (Mar 22, 2017)

talsal said:


> Would you consider Westgate Bluetree Resort?


My week is a flexible week so can be changed contingent on availability


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 1, 2017)

Rojen said:


> Looking for a 1 bedroom or larger for check in on 4/28/17.  Check out on 5/3, but obviously willing to pay whole week for a 5/5 check out.  Willing to pay a premium for DVC, but otherwise looking for a great deal at a Silver Lake or Star Island type resort.



I can get a 2 bedroom at Vacation Villas at Fantasy World for 4/28-5/5.  PM me if you're still looking.
http://www.fantasyworldresort.com/accommodations/


----------



## copperpenny22 (Apr 2, 2017)

Rojen said:


> Actually we're going to need a 2 bedroom or larger for a 4/28 check in.  Thanks for looking


Right now Star Island has a 2 bdrm, but check in is 4/30 for 5 days. No 2 bdrm available on 4/28 or 4/29.


----------

